# GLOSSYBOX July 2014 *Spoilers*



## Allison H (Jun 27, 2014)

I know some ladies are still waiting on their June Glossybox, but I thought I'd pass this on...


----------



## Andieking (Jun 27, 2014)

Allison H said:


> I know some ladies are still waiting on their June Glossybox, but I thought I'd pass this on...


Ooooh yeah, that may make me resubscribe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 27, 2014)

Dang it, they got me at GlamGlow! Dying to try the Thirstymud hydrating treatment. :smilehappyyes:


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 27, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Dang it, they got me at GlamGlow! Dying to try the Thirstymud hydrating treatment. :smilehappyyes:


I have the Thirstymud, and love it.  It feels great, especially after flying.  I'd like to sample the new PowerMud (in the green container) -- it sounds like something that would work for me, but $69 is a big risk to take without trying it first. 

Skin Inc. looks interesting and I've liked mostly everything I've tried from Malin &amp; Goetz.  I got a Nail Girls polish in ... well, it was in some sub box (maybe the Glossy Best of Britain box last summer?) and I wasn't impressed.  Maybe it will be something other than a polish?

Aloe Source isn't something I remember getting, so we'll see.

I'm halfway through my Living Social deal, and for the average $12 I paid for these boxes, I've been pleased.  But I don't know that I'd jumnp to resubscribe at more than twice that price.  The nice thing is that it seems that you can always get a box if you want it, even without a subscription.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 27, 2014)

@@Allison H I was just on my way to post this! Thanks!! I like the look of this box =)


----------



## Animezing (Jun 27, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I have the Thirstymud, and love it.  It feels great, especially after flying.  I'd like to sample the new PowerMud (in the green container) -- it sounds like something that would work for me, but $69 is a big risk to take without trying it first.
> 
> Skin Inc. looks interesting and I've liked mostly everything I've tried from Malin &amp; Goetz.  I got a Nail Girls polish in ... well, it was in some sub box (maybe the Glossy Best of Britain box last summer?) and I wasn't impressed.  Maybe it will be something other than a polish?
> 
> ...


Oooh, just checked out the PowerMud, looks promising. I'm intrigued by its mud-to-oil formula... wonder what's that like?

I have yet to try anything from Malin &amp; Goetz, but have heard great things about their products. Yes, you're correct the Nailgirls polish was from the Britain box, and it did have a less than stellar formula. :/

Agreed, I'm pretty pleased too. Although I have noticed that their boxes are not as great as the first few. Loved that Burberry lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Allison H (Jun 27, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Oooh, just checked out the PowerMud, looks promising. I'm intrigued by its mud-to-oil formula... wonder what's that like?
> 
> I have yet to try anything from Malin &amp; Goetz, but have heard great things about their products. Yes! You're right the Nailgirls polish was from the Britain box, and it had a less than stellar formula. :/
> 
> Agreed, I'm pretty pleased too. Although I have noticed that their boxes are not as great as the first few. Loved that Burberry lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Oooh, I would've loved the Burberry lipstick!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Shalott (Jun 27, 2014)

Urgh, I'm torn. Other than the Nail Girls, all the rest seem like the standard skin/hair care that I am sick and tired of getting... on the other hand, a deluxe sample of any of the GlamGlow products would be nice, but really worth a $21 sub? I just don't know.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jun 27, 2014)

I love glam glow, I just ordered the GLAMGLOW® Tingling &amp; Exfoliating Mud Mask from Birchbox using my points for it. I can't wait to see which one they are sending. I was planning on not renewing, but I'm in for another month.

I am looking forward to the spoilers images.


----------



## wadedl (Jun 27, 2014)

I was not too impressed by the PowerMud. I had them make me a sample at Sephora. I did not notice any difference. I do use a Clarisonic normally so that could also make a difference.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Jun 27, 2014)

I love Malin + Goetz, but my sub ended and I haven't seen any good deals for a multi-month subscription. I'm hoping they'll do something for the 4th of July.


----------



## s112095 (Jun 27, 2014)

They got me to stick around for the Malin + Goetz.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I'm going to cancel... resubscribe with a new promo and get a second box with my glossydots.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 27, 2014)

Uhg of COURSE I just canceled my sub today! I may resub after some spoilers are released. I would love to try some Glam Glow (have always wanted to but that price tag...!) and I have enjoyed all Malin + Goetz products I've tried. I also got The Aloe Source Vitamin C cream in my Bircchbox this month and I LOVE it. So I may cave. DANG Glossybox! The June box was such a let down, but I feel like this always happens.


----------



## jennm149 (Jun 27, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I was not too impressed by the PowerMud. I had them make me a sample at Sephora. I did not notice any difference. I do use a Clarisonic normally so that could also make a difference.


Good, so I won't be too upset if we don't get it,then. Thanks!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jun 27, 2014)

The spoiler is meh for me... it's easy to get Glamglow samples at Sephora (they just sent me a deluxe one as a free VIB promo that I bet will be the same size) and I feel like I've gotten most of the other brands through my other subs already. 

The thing I REALLY don't like about Glossybox though is the customer service.  Every time I try to use my points on a box, they seem to screw it up, and the CS reps never seem to know what's going on.  Anyone else have this experience or just me?  Especially when Birchbox has such great CS.

Sorry to be a Debbie Downer...hopefully I will change my mind when I see more details on the spoilers!


----------



## dancersmum (Jun 27, 2014)

Skin Inc serum was in the mothers day box - since it missed mothers day I ended up keeping it for myself...and I really like it!

Aloe source we had late last year a scrub from them and it was excellent so if there next product is as good I will like! I would love the try the Vit C cream.

Malin + Goetz - I think another sub introduced me to the lip balm and my daughter pinched it and enjoys it so I don't mind drying something new from them.

So far I'm really looking forward to this box.


----------



## Deareux (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm going to have to pass on this one. I already have Glamglow products (thanks to TJ Maxx!) and the other brands don't really do much for me.

But then again...after the BG box, everything feels pale in comparison.


----------



## LolaJay (Jun 27, 2014)

Deareux said:


> I'm going to have to pass on this one. I already have Glamglow products (thanks to TJ Maxx!) and the other brands don't really do much for me.
> 
> But then again...after the BG box, everything feels pale in comparison.


BG box was the BEST :smilehappyyes:


----------



## Saffyra (Jun 27, 2014)

I've never used anything GlamGlow, I loved the Skininc serum in the mothers day box, malin + goetz sounds interesting since so many of you like it!  I'm interested.  I've got some glossydots to spend...


----------



## Kookymama (Jun 27, 2014)

@@dancersmum @@Saffyra ~ I like the Skin Inc serum we received in the mother's day box too.  I took a break to try the Lancer Serum from the May box.  Now that that sample is gone I am back to the Skin Inc.  I keep thinking what I am I going to do when this is gone.  So, a replacement product would be most welcomed!

I am intrigued by the other brands.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 27, 2014)

Fingers crossed that the Glam Glow isn't the eye treatment! I hated that stuff, but the black and white masks are great.


----------



## kierstencliff (Jun 27, 2014)

Been thinking about cancelling Glossybox and switching to Boxycharm but that Malin + Goetz got me to stay. I LOVE the face mask that I got in Popsugar and the lipbalm from Ipsy a while back.


----------



## Animezing (Jun 28, 2014)

MoiSurtout said:


> I love Malin + Goetz, but my sub ended and I haven't seen any good deals for a multi-month subscription. I'm hoping they'll do something for the 4th of July.


@@MoiSurtout Not sure, but I think I a saw a code for 20% off in the June thread. It expires on 6/28 and it's CWONDER. Hope I'm correct and it works.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jun 28, 2014)

wadedl said:


> I was not too impressed by the PowerMud. I had them make me a sample at Sephora. I did not notice any difference. I do use a Clarisonic normally so that could also make a difference.


Thanks, for the idea of getting a sample at Sephora. I think I'll do that to see if it's worth buying the full size.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  

My Secret Santa gifted me the Youthmud tinglexfoliate treatment and I L-O-V-E-D it. :wub:


----------



## linda37027 (Jun 28, 2014)

I was wanting to use the CWONDER code (20%). I have already gotten my June box and right now my account is canceled. When I try to use it, it says starts in June. I don't want another June box. Does anyone know if I will get another June box or if it will start in July? I would wait till July 1st, but I think the code expires today.

Thanks


----------



## kristab94 (Jun 28, 2014)

jennm149 said:


> I have the Thirstymud, and love it.  It feels great, especially after flying.  I'd like to sample the new PowerMud (in the green container) -- it sounds like something that would work for me, but $69 is a big risk to take without trying it first.
> 
> Skin Inc. looks interesting and I've liked mostly everything I've tried from Malin &amp; Goetz.  I got a Nail Girls polish in ... well, it was in some sub box (maybe the Glossy Best of Britain box last summer?) and I wasn't impressed.  Maybe it will be something other than a polish?
> 
> ...


Tried the powermud, didn't do anything to my skin.  Felt/looked the same before and after, actually returning it today.


----------



## SaraP (Jun 28, 2014)

linda37027 said:


> I was wanting to use the CWONDER code (20%). I have already gotten my June box and right now my account is canceled. When I try to use it, it says starts in June. I don't want another June box. Does anyone know if I will get another June box or if it will start in July? I would wait till July 1st, but I think the code expires today.
> 
> Thanks


If june isn;t sold out then I wouldn;t risk it, but you could always call them or fb to find out. FB has worked well for me...


----------



## wadedl (Jun 30, 2014)

Went to C Wonder today. I bought some Le Palais Des Thés, The De Hamman for $1.99 for a 4.4 ounce tin of loose tea.  Hopefully my box comes early in the week so I can get a chance to use my gift card.


----------



## Queennie (Jun 30, 2014)

I know it is probably early, but does anyone have any extra product add-ons for the July box? I canceled getting the June box, because frankly, I did not like anything that was in it. For July though I am trying to get a code for it. Thanks


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 1, 2014)

Says July is over $90 in value...so tempting.  Waiting for product spoiler to subscribe!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 1, 2014)

Does anyone know if we are safe to re-sub now and get the July (NOT June) box?  It doesn't say "sold out" on the site but it didn't have a "buy it" button by the June box, either.  Any wisdom on this issue is appreciated! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks!


----------



## Queennie (Jul 1, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Does anyone know if we are safe to re-sub now and get the July (NOT June) box?  It doesn't say "sold out" on the site but it didn't have a "buy it" button by the June box, either.  Any wisdom on this issue is appreciated! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks!


What ever you do, wait!! Glossyobox will let you sign up the same month, and get the box. I know that it is July 1st today, but I would not sign up until tomorrow. Since there is no complete spoilers yet, I do not think the boxes are going to be sold out by tomorrow. I am going to be signing up tomorrow too, if by any reason they will send me/you the June box, you can just ask costumer care for that to not happen. Good luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

A few new brands and a $90 value this month. Do we know what that brand is with the design logo, and no text? I don't recognize it. Also new product code is CIATE for free Ciate Paint Pot with sub.


----------



## ashleygo (Jul 1, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Does anyone know if we are safe to re-sub now and get the July (NOT June) box?  It doesn't say "sold out" on the site but it didn't have a "buy it" button by the June box, either.  Any wisdom on this issue is appreciated! ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thanks!


I did it today and it said July box when I ordered.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 1, 2014)

Kelly Silva said:


> A few new brands and a $90 value this month. Do we know what that brand is with the design logo, and no text? I don't recognize it. Also new product code is CIATE for free Ciate Paint Pot with sub.


I think that's part of the Philip B logo, not an additional brand.


----------



## Kelly Silva (Jul 1, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> I think that's part of the Philip B logo, not an additional brand.


That would make sense thank you!


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 1, 2014)

Ohhh, over $90 in value? I'll have to sign up in a couple of days for sure...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lizbetstyle (Jul 2, 2014)

Will someone tell me how the free box works with Glossydots? July is the last month of a 12 month subscription and I am going to cancel as soon as my box ships so I'm not charged for another year. BUT, I get the impression if I don't use my Glossydots before I cancel then I can't use them unless I sign up again. Is there a way to use the Glossydots for the August box? What if I don't want 2 July boxes?  Do the Glossydots last forever so I could use them during the Holidays when I might want 2 boxes?


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 2, 2014)

My 3 month ended after June and I was able to sign up for a new month to month sub and use my glossydots for my first box of it. I'm totally happy with these July spoilers and may end up getting a second box if there's a code that's on par with that Nioxin one.

Kind of over the blah nail polish colors they send, so I'm not stoked about the Nail Girls. I am super excited about Malin+Goetz, SkinInc, and GlamGlow though. And I really wanted to try the Aloe Source item that was being sampled in Birchbox so I'm really excited about that too. The Philip B. product in the May box seemed nice, so I don't mind trying something else from that brand as well. I've never heard of Mitchell and Peach, but I'll try it!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 2, 2014)

$90 value and M + G are tempting me to re-sub. Someone talk me out of it please. Glamglow is actually holding me back pretty well just because I thought that stuff did nothing for me.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 2, 2014)

Jennifer Leigh said:


> $90 value and M + G are tempting me to re-sub. Someone talk me out of it please. Glamglow is actually holding me back pretty well just because I thought that stuff did nothing for me.


I hope it's not the black glamglow.. I really hope it's the white one.

The black one hurts me    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

The white one is my favorite thing ever!

Don't do it! lol... I'm a total hypocrite... I want all the boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Queennie (Jul 2, 2014)

v0ltagekid said:


> I hope it's not the black glamglow.. I really hope it's the white one.
> 
> The black one hurts me
> 
> ...


I really hope it is not the black one (Youth mud)! I had a deluxe sample thing from the front part of Sephora, used it twice, and still no results.

On their Facebook though they posted a picture recently that had the GlamGlow Youth Mud (black one).  

Hopefully there will be a different one in our bags!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Jul 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> I really hope it is not the black one (Youth mud)! I had a deluxe sample thing from the front part of Sephora, used it twice, and still no results.
> 
> On their Facebook though they posted a picture recently that had the GlamGlow Youth Mud (black one).   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> Hopefully there will be a different one in our bags!


I saw this picture and I was trying to ignore the fact that that's the black one lol.

Got the same one in my IPSY bag, and also took a sample from work (SiJCP) AND EEWWW  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Basically you are supposed to leave it on while it works it's "magic" but it burned SO BAD.. oh no no :/ !!! I like the other 3 glamglow masks, but this one.. ugh why this one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> What ever you do, wait!! Glossyobox will let you sign up the same month, and get the box. I know that it is July 1st today, but I would not sign up until tomorrow. Since there is no complete spoilers yet, I do not think the boxes are going to be sold out by tomorrow. I am going to be signing up tomorrow too, if by any reason they will send me/you the June box, you can just ask costumer care for that to not happen. Good luck   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thanks for the reply!  I think I am going to wait until Friday and see if they put out a good code to go with my re-sub!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

ashleygo said:


> I did it today and it said July box when I ordered.


Thanks.  I made the mistake once of ordering too early and don't want to do it again.   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Animezing (Jul 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I think I am going to wait until Friday and see if they put out a good code to go with my re-sub!


Also, don't forget to use Ebates. Btw, L-O-V-E the pic of your dog, Is that a Multipoo?


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

Animezing said:


> Also, don't forget to use Ebates. Btw, L-O-V-E the pic of your dog, Is that a Multipoo?


Oh, yes!  Between Ebates and Mrrebates I can justify the THREE sub boxes I have become addicted to!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you! That's my Stella!  She is the sweetest dog in the world.  We think she is a maltipoo (with maybe some terrier).  We rescued her a year and a half ago so we aren't quite sure of her origins.  She is just a love.


----------



## Animezing (Jul 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Oh, yes!  Between Ebates and Mrrebates I can justify the THREE sub boxes I have become addicted to!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Thank you! That's my Stella!  She is the sweetest dog in the world.  We think she is a maltipoo (with maybe some terrier).  We rescued her a year and a half ago so we aren't quite sure of her origins.  She is just a love.


I like the way you think.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  Stella is A-D-O-R-A-B-L-E, she reminds me of my rescued multipoo Cherry. She's a typical multipoo, &amp; is super needy... but I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Thanks for the reply!  I think I am going to wait until Friday and see if they put out a good code to go with my re-sub!


Yeah I'm trying to look for a good code. I'm not so interested on saving money, but getting an extra product in my box. I heard if you use the code CIATE you get one of their paint pots (nail polish), but other than that I have not heard of anything this month yet.


----------



## phanne (Jul 2, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Thank you! That's my Stella!  She is the sweetest dog in the world.  We think she is a maltipoo (with maybe some terrier).  We rescued her a year and a half ago so we aren't quite sure of her origins.  She is just a love.


My dog's name is Stella too! Yours is a cutie!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 2, 2014)

@@girlnamedpete and @@Animezing ~ I hoping for a maltipoo rescue some day.   I am not sure where to begin to find one but, I am not 100% ready to look seriously.  Glad to hear you found wonderful babies this way.


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

phanne said:


> My dog's name is Stella too! Yours is a cutie!


Aww, thanks!  If that's her in your avatar, so is yours!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@girlnamedpete and @@Animezing ~ I hoping for a maltipoo rescue some day.   I am not sure where to begin to find one but, I am not 100% ready to look seriously.  Glad to hear you found wonderful babies this way.


I don't know where you live, but we got ours through the Pasadena Humane Society here in CA.  They update their website daily with pics so they are a great resource!  Good for you for choosing a rescue dog, too!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 2, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Yeah I'm trying to look for a good code. I'm not so interested on saving money, but getting an extra product in my box. I heard if you use the code CIATE you get one of their paint pots (nail polish), but other than that I have not heard of anything this month yet.


Same here.  I wasn't a huge fan of that polish so I will wait until I have to pull the trigger to see if they offer something more to my liking.  Thanks for the code, though!


----------



## Shalott (Jul 2, 2014)

Aww, the YouthMud (black) is the only one of GlamGlow's masks that I actually like. I found that for me, it was the SuperMud (white) that did nothing! TBH if I was choosing, I'd hope for the ThirstyMud or the new PowerMud anyways. More fun that way!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 3, 2014)

I had good luck with the youth mask, but it really depended on my skin, the first two times I tried my sample, it was average, the last time, I really noticed it fixed my blackheads on my nose and reduced my pore size. I think it really is about using the right product when you need it.

So many items we use other products that work on pore reduction, so I think it's hard to tell. But when I switched up my products, then tried again. It had made a real difference, that I could see. So I splurged on the reg size now. I mix around my masks a lot. I'm looking forward to whatever I get.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 3, 2014)

@@girlnamedpete ~ I live in MA.  So, the CA shelter is probably a tad to far.  I bet those little cuties get adopted quickly!

The masks sounds interesting.  I have finally admitted I have a pore problem.  So, I am looking forward to trying this product.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 3, 2014)

When will they release sneak peeks?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 3, 2014)

[SIZE=8.5pt]

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...ail&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140703_act_be_leak1[/SIZE]

[SIZE=8.5pt]Confirmed--it is the black packaged mask.[/SIZE]


----------



## Queennie (Jul 3, 2014)

puppymomofthree said:


> [SIZE=8.5pt]
> 
> http://newsletter.glossybox.com/go/...ail&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140703_act_be_leak1[/SIZE]
> 
> [SIZE=8.5pt]Confirmed--it is the black packaged mask.[/SIZE]


Yep, this is what Glossybox showed us today on their Facebook


----------



## Allison H (Jul 3, 2014)

I've never tried Glamglow, so I'll give it a shot. I see some ladies will be sad about this reveal.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Andieking (Jul 3, 2014)

Ahhh I love GlamGlow stuff. I have the full size tingling &amp; exfoliating mud mask (black one) and the full size of the SuperMud clearing treatment (white one). They are both awesome for when I'm needing either exfoliating or I have some breakouts to clear out. They leave my skin feeling so very soft. Since I already have the full size of this spoiler, I don't know if I'm going to resubscribe yet. Decisions, decisions. I'll be waiting for the 2nd spoiler


----------



## jennm149 (Jul 3, 2014)

This mask was a little much for me when I tried it from a foil, but I think this will be a terrific item to hang onto for swapping or Secret Santa.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 3, 2014)

I've tried this glamglow.... it definitely has a strong tingling sensation, but I love the results.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 3, 2014)

Yay, relieved it's the black vs the white, but still disappointed it isn't one of the newer items. I think I have this same tube from a 100 pt perk at Sephora that I have been hoarding!


----------



## hitchcockblonde (Jul 3, 2014)

Not sure if it's still available, but a week or two ago Sephora had this exact sample available for free for Beauty Insiders with a code.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 3, 2014)

I'm stoked for the Glamglow, just finished my full size tonight, so with two GB's coming it'll last awhile! Yay!


----------



## dash4 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh gosh.. The tingling and exfoliating Glam Glow is made with PUMICE.. ekkkk.... and it has menthol in it- I believe, which is a skin irritant.. I am not too excited about that. I still have most of a deluxe sample left..  I think it is overhyped on youtube...I am thinking of un-subbing and resubbing if a good code comes out.. Hmmmmm..


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 4, 2014)

Code for today only


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 4, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Code for today only


Thank you for posting that!  I re-subbed (monthly) because w/ that code + ebates I saved $6.75 and I can cancel anytime if another good product code comes up. Even if I have to wait a couple of months my boxes will be less that $18 on average. Thanks again.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 4, 2014)

Don't forget that there is a code for a free Ciate nail pot! It is CIATE  ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## biancardi (Jul 4, 2014)

if you use JULY4, you will get 4.00 off your box.  This is only good for today.

opps!!  I see someone else posted it!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 4, 2014)

Awwww man! I was so not going to resub for July (for budgeting reasons) but you bad influencers JUST HAD to post that promo code!!!!! Lol.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 4, 2014)

girlnamedpete said:


> Thank you for posting that! I re-subbed (monthly) because w/ that code + ebates I saved $6.75 and I can cancel anytime if another good product code comes up. Even if I have to wait a couple of months my boxes will be less that $18 on average. Thanks again.


I just signed up for ebates. Can I cancel glossybox and resub using ebates and still get the $2.75 off anytime?


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 4, 2014)

Used the July code and subbed. I have been wanting to try the glamglow for a long time now. Can't wait for more reveals!


----------



## girlnamedpete (Jul 5, 2014)

babiegurl37 said:


> I just signed up for ebates. Can I cancel glossybox and resub using ebates and still get the $2.75 off anytime?


I used the ebates rebate 3 months ago and used it again yesterday (along with the JULY4 code).  I was only charged $17 for my box and my ebates acct shows a $2.75 credit, as well - so, yes!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 5, 2014)

That was a good deal!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 7, 2014)

So my three month sub ended and I switched it to month to month and applied glossydots. Just got charged today. I'm pissed.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 8, 2014)

We knew that we were getting Skin Inc, but these look so cute!
This is what Glossybox said on their Facebook page 

"A $45 value in every July GLOSSYBOX!

Each box this month will include a custom-blended serum from Skin Inc - Skin Supplement Bar to give your skin anti-aging, soothing, and brightening effects.

Subscribe now to get yours: http://bit.ly/1k2v2PH"

Only a $45 value this month? That means that the $19 Glawglow is almost half of the value, leaving only $26 dollars left. Wonder what will be coming next! I think there might be some variations this month, seeing how there are so many brands left for $26. Here is the picture they posted:


----------



## amidea (Jul 8, 2014)

hm i really want one of these, but not really interested in the rest of the box (glamflow and the other brands in general) ...so if anyone is getting the box but doesn't want this let me know 



Spoiler


----------



## amidea (Jul 8, 2014)

Queennie said:


> We knew that we were getting Skin Inc, but these look so cute!
> 
> This is what Glossybox said on their Facebook page
> 
> ...


whoops i see you got to it first!  i think the value is supposed to be for the serum alone though?


----------



## puppymomofthree (Jul 8, 2014)

Yes, I think that value is just the serum.  If you take a look at their prices on their website, it makes sense.


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 8, 2014)

Queennie said:


> We knew that we were getting Skin Inc, but these look so cute!
> 
> This is what Glossybox said on their Facebook page
> 
> ...


That's just for the serum.  The website says July is over $90 value for the whole box.


----------



## Deareux (Jul 8, 2014)

The little skin serums are really cute! I'm a sucker for those types of bottles. Ugh. I don't know what to do!


----------



## latinafeminista (Jul 8, 2014)

Deareux said:


> The little skin serums are really cute! I'm a sucker for those types of bottles. Ugh. I don't know what to do!


I agree, they are super adorbs! I accidentally forgot to cancel my subscription so I paid full price for this month......so far, each spoiler is making me feel better and better about it!


----------



## Laurlaur (Jul 8, 2014)

Not too excited about this month's box.  I got the mother's day box and I used the serum for about a week before stopping.  I didn't personally see any benefits from it, it just felt like wiping water on my face :/


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 8, 2014)

I actually went ahead and cancelled, but it was to late, it said I would still be charged for July. Anyway, I like this new spoiler.

So I'm definitely getting this months, though I can't track it's progress. I hope I get a tracking email.


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 8, 2014)

I ended up with the mothers day box with a serum from skin inc in it and its fabulous so I'm happy to try another one.  I also cashed in some dots for a 2nd box as this box looks good!


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> I ended up with the mothers day box with a serum from skin inc in it and its fabulous so I'm happy to try another one.  I also cashed in some dots for a 2nd box as this box looks good!


Which one did you get? What did you like about it?

It looks like they are sending three different ones at random in this month's box.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 8, 2014)

I am excited about the newest spoiler! I was "meh" about the first spoiler, but the new one is awesome to me!


----------



## SaraP (Jul 8, 2014)

@ the Mothers Day box had a mix of all 3 serums into a "custom" serum.


----------



## JenTX (Jul 8, 2014)

sarap said:


> @ the Mothers Day box had a mix of all 3 serums into a "custom" serum.


Oh interesting!


----------



## Queennie (Jul 8, 2014)

Oh okay great! I'm glad tho box all together is not $45, I was thinking that that was pretty low!


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 8, 2014)

I am getting close to finishing my Skin Inc serum from the mother's day box.  Its not an icky sticky serum.  I find that I can put this on before bed without applying moisturizer on top of it.  It does a nice job moisturizing all by itself.  I use it twice a day.  

I am pretty happy about this box so far.  A replacement product and something I haven't tried before ~ Off to a good start.


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 8, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I am getting close to finishing my Skin Inc serum from the mother's day box.  Its not an icky sticky serum.  I find that I can put this on before bed without applying moisturizer on top of it.  It does a nice job moisturizing all by itself.  I use it twice a day.
> 
> I am pretty happy about this box so far.  A replacement product and something I haven't tried before ~ Off to a good start.


Yup!  I LOVE the serum from the mother's day box.  I normally have super dry skin and since using it I hardly have to use moisturizer.  Excited to try another one in this month's box.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 8, 2014)

Okay, so for some reason Glossybox can't authorize my payment for this month. I've checked with my CC company and it isn't a problem on their end, but Glossy claims that it isn't a problem on THEIR end, either, and that I should just use a different card, which I have no plans to do.

I am giving serious though to cancelling, but what I am not sure about is - if I cancel and then resubscribe next month, what happens to my Glossydots?


----------



## Andieking (Jul 8, 2014)

Shalott said:


> Okay, so for some reason Glossybox can't authorize my payment for this month. I've checked with my CC company and it isn't a problem on their end, but Glossy claims that it isn't a problem on THEIR end, either, and that I should just use a different card, which I have no plans to do.
> 
> I am giving serious though to cancelling, but what I am not sure about is - if I cancel and then resubscribe next month, what happens to my Glossydots?


Same type of thing happened to me yesterday when I was trying to resubscribe. I was using my debit card I used previously and it kept saying payment is refused so I used another card and it was fine. Just weirddddd. 

And also, I canceled for June box and resubscribed for July and all my glossydots are still there.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 8, 2014)

http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/07/july-2014-glossybox-spoilers-just-announced-coupon-code/

Info on glamgloe and serum


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 8, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> http://www.ramblingsofasuburbanmom.com/2014/07/july-2014-glossybox-spoilers-just-announced-coupon-code/
> 
> Info on glamgloe and serum


that looks like the same blend that went out in the mothers day box...


----------



## Queennie (Jul 8, 2014)

dancersmum said:


> that looks like the same blend that went out in the mothers day box...


They show three different blends on their Facebook page! The picture is on the first reply on this thread on page 5 in the spoiler.


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 8, 2014)

HMMMMM tempted to get a second box...


----------



## dancersmum (Jul 8, 2014)

@

http://newsletter.glossybox.com/ov?mid=us.newsletter.glossybox.20140616skininc.mdayact&amp;cc=Online+Version&amp;mailing=106OUCOW-5AH13I2&amp;m2u=108WKXFF-106OUCOW-WLRMY2&amp;utm_medium=email&amp;rid=UGKL7XD-NW217F4&amp;utm_campaign=us_20140613_br_be_actmothersday_skininc&amp;utm_source=newsletter

this was the info they sent us on the mothers day one.  I found it really moisturizing - it will last me ages as I rotate my serums.

I am guessing but that custom blend seems to be a combo of:

Replenish Hyaluronic Acid  &amp; Regenerate Vitamin A Serum 

The "dots" floating in the serum (the color of them) correlate to the other serums in their line (I just found out that they sell custom serums where my mother lives...hmmm maybe next time I visit I will have to check out their shop/lab).

https://www.iloveskininc.com/

Here is the info I found on the company.  I have to say I am liking their serum so far...and I'm curious about customisation in the future.  I love the no fragrance &amp; the no parabens as both irritate my skin and the hyaluronic acid seems to have a hyrdating &amp; brightening effect on my skin.


----------



## Blonde vixen (Jul 9, 2014)

The skin inc. serum is amazing. I'm almost done with my Mother's Day bottle and it stopped my breakouts and brightened my skin. My face doesn't ever feel dry. I tried the nina garcia philosophy one but stopped due to irritation. I was thinking about getting another box but I want two different ones. Glossybox always sends me duplicate boxes even when I go crazy and order five.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 9, 2014)

Interesting interview/article with GB's CEO.

http://venturevillage.eu/ceo-of-glossybox-on-failure-learnings-the-startup-industry


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 9, 2014)

I'd love to get a coupon code/gift certificate for Skin Inc in this box.  My serum from mother's day box is getting low and I want to get a new one.  Took the "quiz" on their site and a custom blended serum is $175!  As much as I love it, I can't justify spending that much.  The best I found was a $30 code, which is better, still not in my price range for a skin product.  I kickass pair of boots, maybe, but not a serum.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 10, 2014)

Anyone notice the difference? NailGirls is gone


----------



## phanne (Jul 10, 2014)

Mumzie said:


> Anyone notice the difference? NailGirls is gone
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And Mitchell and Peach took its place!


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 10, 2014)

I looked them up in the middle of the night, couldn't sleep per norm, and they make soaps, lotions and perfumes. Maybe we are getting a perfume. I can't see another lotion after last month and a serum this month. That's a lot of lotion and it didn't do so well when Sample Society loaded up boxes with it. I would love a body scrub, it's not something I spend money on but when I get them I love them.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 10, 2014)

Love that Boston! Our Zoe is the best, just love the breed.


----------



## 3Babydolls (Jul 10, 2014)

Does everyone get the same box with glossybox?


----------



## SaraP (Jul 10, 2014)

They're usually the same, sometimes there are slight variations.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 10, 2014)

sarap said:


> Love that Boston! Our Zoe is the best, just love the breed.


Thank you...Daisy is my baby girl in a home filled with men. I agree I love this breed.


----------



## naturalactions (Jul 10, 2014)

Just got an email from Glossy Box about my year sub that ended. They were letting me know it would auto renew at full price in 5 days unless I emailed them to opt out before then. The thing is, I already did that in August 2013 when they sent the notices out that they would start auto renewing at the end of multi-month subs. I am happy for the advanced notice, but I am annoyed that I had to do it a second time when it should have already been noted on my account.  

Just a heads up for anyone out there that opted out of the auto renew last August, you will probably have to do it again. I can only imagine the hassle in getting the charge reversed. I am ready to go month to month like a lot of you ladies do. I like the option to skip a month that does not look so good. With that said, I am looking forward to this month!


----------



## Animezing (Jul 13, 2014)

phanne said:


> And Mitchell and Peach took its place!


Oh, I remember getting the hand cream in the Best of Britain box &amp; it was really hydrating.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm super stoked to try another product from this brand.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 13, 2014)

My box is already in the pack stage and I rejoined back on the 2nd!  Let's see how long it stays in that stage.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

I'm really excited for this box. 

Especially for the SkinInc serum.  I *love* the one from the Mothers Day box.

Can anyone read what that last brand is under Mitchell and Peach?  English... Growers? Gardenias?

Seven brands would mean variations, right?  Not that we will get 7 products?

I think this new Glossybox Cancellation rule is going to cramp my cancelling and resubbing style.  I have to think about this.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry if I just missed this, but what changed about the cancellation policy?


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

sarap said:


> Sorry if I just missed this, but what changed about the cancellation policy?


If you cancel after the 15th you still have to buy the next months box.  Cancel June 14th, June is your last month.  Cancel June 16th, July is your last month.

At least that's what it looks like to me.  Let me see if I can find the specific wording.

Found it:

We’ve recently changed the terms &amp; conditions of the monthly subscription. In order to end your subscription and terminate all future billing, you must do so through your account.

To do so, simply log in to your GLOSSYBOX account, select the appropriate subscription and click “Cancel Subscription.”

*Going forward, you will have till the 15th of any given month to opt out of the renewal to avoid receiving the next month’s box. Any change after the 15th will not apply to the next box, but will take effect the month after.*

If you have any questions or concerns, please contact us at 855-738-1140 or email us at [email protected]


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 15, 2014)

So couldn't you cancel on the 14th, and still resubscribe the following month? Or are you going to have to wait a month?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 15, 2014)

Also.... looks like everyone who is subscribed is getting August now then too.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 15, 2014)

Good to know!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 15, 2014)

It seems so wrong, though, doesn't it?

Say someone just discovers Glossybox and they sign up on July 16th.  They won't even get their box until the end of the month (or beginning of the next).  Which means when they sign up for July, they MUST pay for August since they subbed after the 15th.  And thats without even knowing if they like Glossybox or not!

Right?

Or am I confused?  It doesn't say anything about if you sign up after the 15th, you won't get that month's box (sign up after July 15th, get August's box). 

I suppose I (or anyone) could sign up on the 1st and cancel on the 15th and then we would only get that months box.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 15, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Also.... looks like everyone who is subscribed is getting August now then too.


welp. i just switched banks so good luck with trying to bill me for august glossy box!


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 15, 2014)

Saffyra said:


> I'm really excited for this box.
> 
> Especially for the SkinInc serum. I *love* the one from the Mothers Day box.
> 
> ...


It's Mitchell and Peach English Growers. All one company.


----------



## Shalott (Jul 16, 2014)

@@Saffyra I think what it is trying to say is that if you sign up on the 16th, you will be charged, but won't receive your box until the next month's ships (more than 30 days :wacko: ) and if you want to avoid being charged AGAIN the month you get your first box, you'd have to cancel by the 15th of the month after you subscribe - essentially paying and then cancelling before you even get one box.

At least... I think that is what it means... it's not very clear, is it? &lt;_&lt;


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 16, 2014)

The new cancelation policy is confusing. I canceled today and it said my last box would be July which is perfect because I want to see spoilers before I commit to August. But now it sucks because I was thinking of getting an extra one off gift box if the full contents seemed worth getting and now I can't. I could just start a new sub to get a second box, but like everyone else, now I'm confused on whether I'd be locked into August if I subbed for July after the 15th. So stupid. That specific date cutoff situation really only works for subs that actually ship at the beginning of the month.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 16, 2014)

I cancelled on the 7th and was still told I would have to get July.

I'll take it but I'm out for awhile after this month. I have to narrow down my boxes and glossy is just to expensive for me as a monthly.

Maybe every now and then.


----------



## SaraP (Jul 16, 2014)

I'm in for the remainder of my year sub, but prior to that I was one to sub and unsub monthly based on spoilers... Although I think I only skipped one month. This might put a end to that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*they better get their shipping and spoilers on point or I foresee people being charged once for a box they didn't want and never going back!


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

ok I am thinking of re-subbing bc I like the July spoilers. If I re-sub now, will I get the July or August box?


----------



## RenoFab (Jul 16, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> ok I am thinking of re-subbing bc I like the July spoilers. If I re-sub now, will I get the July or August box?


Ahhhh I went ahead and got a sub. No sure if I will get the July or August one but I used the code CIATE for a free Ciate polish and also got $2.75 off with ebates so basically it is a pretty good value at this point with just the polish. Any other products will just be a bonus and hopefully there's one or two things in there that I like.


----------



## easteregg (Jul 16, 2014)

Hey.  I had to quit (sounds like drugs, lol) Glossybox and lots of others when I lost my job about a year ago.

Anyway, I have had no success using promo codes since I am a past customer.  How do you guys get around that?

Also, I ordered July's box (just had to) through PayPal.  Will I need to cancel next month or can they charge me like a regular sub through PayPal?

Does anybody have any insight?  Would really appreciate it!  :bandit:


----------



## LadyManah (Jul 17, 2014)

easteregg said:


> Hey.  I had to quit (sounds like drugs, lol) Glossybox and lots of others when I lost my job about a year ago.
> 
> Anyway, I have had no success using promo codes since I am a past customer.  How do you guys get around that?
> 
> ...


I know there is the cancellation policy, but...

if you cancel your billing agreement with glossybox through paypal, they cannot charge you, even with their current policy.

If you actually subscribe with a CC, that's a different story, but paypal has lots of policies like this to protect us from getting billed when we don't want to. You just go to My Money &gt; Preapproved Payments. Click details, and can click cancel on a payment agreement.

If you don't do that, then yes, they can bill you for the next box.


----------



## Lynn Haller (Jul 17, 2014)

What is the one off gift box? Is it the same box, you just purchase a second one? When I click on it on my account it brings up all of the different subscription options. So if I wanted to purchase an extra box and I choose the one month option, I would only get an extra box that month? They wouldn't charge me again the following month, like a regular subscription? Just wondering for future, in case there is a really awesome box!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 17, 2014)

Lynnhaller said:


> What is the one off gift box? Is it the same box, you just purchase a second one? When I click on it on my account it brings up all of the different subscription options. So if I wanted to purchase an extra box and I choose the one month option, I would only get an extra box that month? They wouldn't charge me again the following month, like a regular subscription? Just wondering for future, in case there is a really awesome box!


If you click on gift, you can purchase an additional box for $15. You just fill in your own information in the recipient section. And your only billed once.... it's not recurring.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

LadyManah said:


> I know there is the cancellation policy, but...
> 
> if you cancel your billing agreement with glossybox through paypal, they cannot charge you, even with their current policy.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thank you! This is a great tip.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 17, 2014)

RenoFab said:


> Ahhhh I went ahead and got a sub. No sure if I will get the July or August one but I used the code CIATE for a free Ciate polish and also got $2.75 off with ebates so basically it is a pretty good value at this point with just the polish. Any other products will just be a bonus and hopefully there's one or two things in there that I like.


Seems like you will be getting the August box, the cut off was the 15!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 17, 2014)

Queennie said:


> Seems like you will be getting the August box, the cut off was the 15!


She should be getting both. You have until July 15th to unsubscribe for August is how the new cutoff works.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 17, 2014)

I always have paid for Glossybox with Paypal... Now I'm glad I did because it looks like the best way to cancel (and to get around Glossybox' ridiculous new cancellation policy) is by cancelling through Paypal subscriptions.

Thanks for the tip, for sure, because I can imagine there will come a time when I will forget about it.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 18, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> She should be getting both. You have until July 15th to unsubscribe for August is how the new cutoff works.


Oh okay, I was a little confused about the email they sent to us talking about that, thank you


----------



## kristab94 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just got a shipping notification...this might be the earliest that's ever happened for me?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 18, 2014)

I have been in one of the first waves to receive boxes since they changed hubs.... recently I've been getting boxes around the 26th


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 18, 2014)

I just got a shipping notification too!  Sounds like it's somewhere between Hebron and Fishers, as usual.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 18, 2014)

Just checked backdoor method, nothing for me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 18, 2014)

I just received my shipping notice and found a review for the July box: http://www.subscriptionboxmom.com/2014/07/glossybox-july-2014-review-coupon-luxury-beauty-subscription.html#more-11116     I really like all of the products   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 18, 2014)

I like all the products shown in the review. I received the mojito lip balm as a promo from glossybox my first month... I think it was October 2013. I haven't used it much, but I like it.


----------



## Mumzie (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so happy I took a chance and ordered two boxes! Thank you for posting the review. My one off shipped a few days ago but my original is still in the packing stage. Not that it means much because I check everyday and it just went to ship even though it's all ready in my state. I'm a stalker... Simple mind simple pleasures.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 18, 2014)

I think this box looks great excited to get it ..


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 18, 2014)

Received my shipping notice as well. This month's box is better than last.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 18, 2014)

Oooh I'm so glad I bit the bullet and ordered...looks like a great month!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 18, 2014)

Hoping for an aloe source product instead of the mojito lip balm. I'll be happy as long as I don't get anymore nail polish.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 18, 2014)

If those are the same items I get (besides the anti-aging serum, would rather have a different one), this is going to be a fantastic box this month for me!!!!!  :laughing:


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 18, 2014)

Oh yeah I forgot about the Aloe Source product!! Would love to get it...whatever it may be!


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 18, 2014)

Great box, I have the lip balm from Ipsy but I wouldn't mind another. I wonder if there will be any variations.


----------



## Krystyn Lowe (Jul 18, 2014)

Just checked my box and it left Nevada this morning on it's way to Seattle! Should have it Monday, it looks GREAT this month!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely curious if there will be variations since there was no Aloe Source. I love the mojito lip balm and wouldn't mind a backup (or two) and I'm really excited about the serum and the mask. If that Nioxin code still works, I might be really tempted to get a second box.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 19, 2014)

Received bmy box a few minutes ago. I just received a shipping notification last night!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 19, 2014)

Box


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 19, 2014)

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## Kellyannnc (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a question. If I order a gift box today, will it be the July box that's sent?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 19, 2014)

Kellyannnc said:


> I have a question. If I order a gift box today, will it be the July box that's sent?


Yes, as long as it's before the first of the month and the box hasn't sold out.


----------



## Kellyannnc (Jul 19, 2014)

Thanks! I'm tempted to order a couple of them, just for the GlamGlow alone; that stuff is amazing.


----------



## feisty1 (Jul 19, 2014)

Received my box just now! I received the Mitchell and Peach and malin goetz and my skin inc was the brightening serum! Very happy!


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 20, 2014)

Nevermind. Lol


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 20, 2014)

@@babiegurl37 ~ I wasn't sure what to do with the serum when I got it in the mother's day box.  I was new to serums.

 I put it on before moisturizer and then my makeup in the mornings.  At night, I like to put it on without any moisturizer.  My skin can feel dry but, this really prevents that.

My Skin Inc is almost gone. I am so excited to get the replacement.


----------



## sparklesgirlxox (Jul 20, 2014)

I use the serum at night after I clean my face.   I put it around and under my eyes and any dry areas on my face and let it soak in over night.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 20, 2014)

Anyone remember the types of variations for the serums?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 20, 2014)

Skin Inc’s Custom-Blended Brightening Serum ($45; 10mL) – say “hello” to clear, radiant skin with this custom-blend of Vitamin A, Chlorella and Hyaluronic Acid. Formulated with Skin Inc’s patented encapsulation technology, Vitamin A helps to improve skin tone and the appearance of dark circles under the eyes; Nutrient-rich extract of the algae Chlorella works to tackle skin dullness and Hyaluronic Acid delivers long-lasting hydration.

Skin Inc’s Custom-Blended Anti-Aging Serum ($45; 10mL) – Tackle the signs of aging, with this custom-blend of Coenzyme Q10, Marine-Collagen and Hyaluronic Acid. Sealed with Skin Inc’s patented encapsulation technology, Coenzyeme Q`0 enhances skin’s ability to energize and renew itself; Marine-Collagen works to promote the youthful elasticity and suppleness of your skin and Hyaluroinc Acid provides intense hydration for the skin.

Skin Inc’s Custom-Blended Soothing Skin Serum ($45; 10mL) – Deeply hydrate and soothe dry and sensitive skin with this special mix of four different types of Cermades and Hyaluronic Acid to replenish and hold moisture in your skin.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 20, 2014)

Mine isn't scheduled to arrive until Wednesday. Still hoping it gets here earlier though. I happy to see several of these items this month.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 20, 2014)

Kinda hoping I get the brightening serum! All 3 would be useful but I think the brightening would be most different from everything else I have.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 21, 2014)

I hadn't even realized the boxes were shipping yet until I saw someone post a picture on Instagram. This month's box looks great! Hopefully mine will ship soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Kinda hoping I get the brightening serum! All 3 would be useful but I think the brightening would be most different from everything else I have.


I'm not sure if Glossybox ships in batches, but everyone who's gotten the box so far seems to have gotten the brightening serum, so it might have been the first of the three to ship out.


----------



## Darlene6231 (Jul 21, 2014)

I got my box today


----------



## Darlene6231 (Jul 21, 2014)

Here it is


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> I'm not sure if Glossybox ships in batches, but everyone who's gotten the box so far seems to have gotten the brightening serum, so it might have been the first of the three to ship out.


Thanks! And of course, I go to check my account and it's still in "pack". I guess I'll just cross my fingers.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 21, 2014)

@ - Mine is still showing in "pack" but, I am able to get a tracking number through the back door method.  Its made some serious progress through the newgistics maze.  I should get it in a couple of days.


----------



## Queennie (Jul 21, 2014)

I really hope I get the soothing serum! Dry skin is so annoying!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 21, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @ - Mine is still showing in "pack" but, I am able to get a tracking number through the back door method.  Its made some serious progress through the newgistics maze.  I should get it in a couple of days.


Lucky!! Tried mine and nothing. I'm still dying to know if there will be variations besides the Skin Inc and if people are actually going to get The Aloe Source.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 21, 2014)

Last month's glossybox in the uk had a nailgirls 3-in-1 base/topcoat &amp; nail strengthener. I really hope that if that is the product in the us box this month, I don't get it!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 21, 2014)

http://www.glossybox.co.uk/3-in-1-base-topcoat-nail-strengthener


----------



## boxesandboxes (Jul 21, 2014)

Darlene6231 said:


> Here it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Mine is exact same.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 21, 2014)

I really like the products we've seen so far, but can't believe there's not one makeup item. I hope next month has more makeup and/or tools.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 21, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Thanks! And of course, I go to check my account and it's still in "pack". I guess I'll just cross my fingers.


Mine too and I checked the back door method  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.mysubscriptionaddiction.com/2014/07/2-days-only-20-off-any-glossybox-subscription.html

20% Discount on 3,6, 12 month subs for next 48 hours.

Code: summer14


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 22, 2014)

I received my box today in the same variation posted above. I've been debating canceling Glossy, but I think I'll stick around a little while longer, especially since I missed the deadline to cancel for August.

While I don't love the smell of the Philip B. detangler (it smells like apple cider vinegar, mostly), I like that the consistency is thin, as it gives me hope that it won't weigh down my hair.

I'm always happy to get another GlamGlow sample, as I like the product, but not quite enough to pay for the full size version.

I tried some of the Skin Inc. brightening serum on my hand, and it feels really nice and hydrating. The little pink and blue spheres suspended in the serum amuse me. 

I'm psyched to receive the M+G balm (I had been hoping to receive it in an Ipsy bag, but got something different). I had an original M+G balm from a few years ago and I'm happy to see that they've updated the packaging to include a slanted tip applicator instead of just a tube so I don't have to use my fingers.

I hadn't heard of Mitchell and Peach before, but their body cream seems very luxe. I can't put my finger on the fragrance -- it says "steam distilled essential oils" from their estate in Kent. 

Overall, a good box for me, and everything will get used.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Jul 22, 2014)

glossybox is also $2.75 back on ebates.....


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 22, 2014)

I got my box today.  I got the anti-aging serum which I am thrilled about.  My mother's day box had the brightening serum.  No new variation here on the contents from the others posted. 

Skin inc anti-aging serum - yeah!

Mitchell and Peach Body Cream - A light scent.  Earthy but, fresh as it gets absorbed.

Philip B Detangling Spray - my hair is a tangled mess without a leave-in product so, looking forward to trying.  My Alterna CC cream from Glossy has a day left before its gone. 

Malin+Goetz lip balm - This is very balmy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.   Like a Vaseline texture.   Maybe a good night treatment. 

GlamGlow - I am gonna try this "Tingle-tastic Tightening" experience tonight.  Hope it loves my too large pores.

Good timing on products that I was running out of Glossy!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Fyi... I figured this out last time I used a discount code.... to prevent getting two July boxes, don't cancel your current subscription, just go into your current order and at the bottom it says change subscription model and you can choose the length of sub and put in the promo. It will recognize your getting July already, and say you will get next month's instead.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> I got my box today.  I got the anti-aging serum which I am thrilled about.  My mother's day box had the brightening serum.  No new variation here on the contents from the others posted.
> 
> Skin inc anti-aging serum - yeah!
> 
> ...


Out of curiosity, what colors are the balls in the anti-aging serum?

I think the "brightening" version is a combination of the Regenerate Vitamin A and Replenish Hyaluronic Acid serums from here: https://www.iloveskininc.com/store/serums.html


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 22, 2014)

@ ~ the floating balls are blue and yellow in the anti-aging I received.  The brightening forumula I got for Mother's day had blue and a pinkish color.  

The mother's day version was full size.  This one is much smaller but, I will take it.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 22, 2014)

I think Glossybox has forgotten me. Dang. Late, late, later.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 22, 2014)

@@Justine1988 ~  I gave your suggestion a whirl.  Thanks for the guidance,

It does say at the bottom of the order that I already got July so they will reserve August.  However, at the top of the order it says my July box will ship in 11 days.  I backed out of the order before confirming the payment method.  I am probably being a Nervous Nelly but the contradiction sent me over the edge.   I need a supportive nudge to forge on with this.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 22, 2014)

I got a shipping notification!


----------



## linda37027 (Jul 22, 2014)

Question for those of you who have been with Glossybox longer. I lack 20 points having enough glossydots for a free box. Right now I am month to month and was going to try and get a free box in August after I did this month's surveys. If I do the coupon for a 3 or 6 month, will I have to wait till that is over to get my free box?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Justine1988 ~  I gave your suggestion a whirl.  Thanks for the guidance,
> 
> It does say at the bottom of the order that I already got July so they will reserve August.  However, at the top of the order it says my July box will ship in 11 days.  I backed out of the order before confirming the payment method.  I am probably being a Nervous Nelly but the contradiction sent me over the edge.   I need a supportive nudge to forge on with this.


I will let you know what I see on my home screen after using the promo.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 22, 2014)

@@Kookymama ~ I just used the promo (I did three month). Looks like it is for August-October.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 23, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> @@Justine1988 ~  I gave your suggestion a whirl.  Thanks for the guidance,
> 
> It does say at the bottom of the order that I already got July so they will reserve August.  However, at the top of the order it says my July box will ship in 11 days.  I backed out of the order before confirming the payment method.  I am probably being a Nervous Nelly but the contradiction sent me over the edge.   I need a supportive nudge to forge on with this.


I had the same contradiction when I signed up for a 3 month during June.  It 'knew' that I didn't want a duplicate box and I didn't get one.  Hope that helps!


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 23, 2014)

Am I the only one on earth who has not gotten my GlossyBox yet? I'm hoping it will finally get here tomorrow.


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 23, 2014)

I can't believe it!!

My Glossybox(es) have shipped!  Already!  This is the earliest ever theyve been shipped to me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I'm gonna get them before the end of the month!


----------



## Allison H (Jul 23, 2014)

BrierReviewer said:


> Am I the only one on earth who has not gotten my GlossyBox yet? I'm hoping it will finally get here tomorrow.


LoL, no you're not alone! I just received my shipping notice, it says I should get my GB between the 25th-29th. I hope you receive yours soon!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SaraP (Jul 23, 2014)

Just got my shipping email...


----------



## ikecarus (Jul 23, 2014)

Still waiting... and waiting... XD


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jul 23, 2014)

I should receive mine on the 24th or 25th.  It arrived in Fishers (aka right down the street) yesterday morning.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 23, 2014)

@@Justine1988 -   Ok I pulled the trigger.  Mine says that its pending but, does end in October like yours.  Thank you!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

I still don't even have backdoor tracking, so my box seems like it's going to be later than usual.

I have been stalking Instagram and haven't spotted any variations yet. I'm wondering if the aloe source and nailgirls are leftovers (aloe source from November and nailgirls from June UK box) that are going to be used if the run out of the lotion, hair product or lip product.

Based in the vinegar comments about the Philip b, I'm hoping to get a variation on that. I loved the aloe source cleansing polish, so I'd be fine with getting that again. I'm really sick of getting nail polish.... so hopefully I don't get that either (plus I'm getting the ciate promo)


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 23, 2014)

Be careful using the Glamglow.  I don't know if it was user error but, when I tried to squeeze some out, I had a bit of an explosion in the bathroom.  It seemed to be partially plugged with either the clear piece that doesn't always detach when the protective piece is removed or it was the black particles in it.    Clear it with something and don't press too hard.  I had it on my eye, shirt, walls and door.  It was quite comical.

Today I will be trying the vinegar smelling Philip B.


----------



## kelfie (Jul 23, 2014)

My first post on here!  (I've been lurking for spoilers for quite a while).  Have a current 3 month sub.  I would love to use the promo to extend that another 3 months.  Is this possible?  Or will I just end up with 3 duplicates of the boxes I am already getting?


----------



## sylarana (Jul 23, 2014)

Used the promo for 6 months. I'll get a duplicate July box, but I really don't mind. I love the serum and the youth mud ... Those 2 alone are easily worth the box @$15.

I think someone said you can extend a current subscription with a promo code .. check the earlier postings in this thread. Mine was canceled already


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

Justine1988 said:


> Fyi... I figured this out last time I used a discount code.... to prevent getting two July boxes, don't cancel your current subscription, just go into your current order and at the bottom it says change subscription model and you can choose the length of sub and put in the promo. It will recognize your getting July already, and say you will get next month's instead.


@@kelfie try this, there should be a message when you do this explaining what will be your first box


----------



## kelfie (Jul 23, 2014)

@@Justine1988 I go into my order and I see Active, Cancel Subscription, and Change Payment options, but not Change Subscription Model.  Am I in the correct place?


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

I just went in my new sub and see what your talking about. They must not let you renew until it is up? I used the promo and my current sub was expiring (there was another option at the bottom to change subscription type).


----------



## kelfie (Jul 23, 2014)

@@Justine1988 Ah.  Well that explains it!  Thanks so much!  I guess I'll have to pass on this promo.


----------



## FormosaHoney (Jul 23, 2014)

Luv the serum and the mud.  Really want to get a gift sub to self, this month is such a good deal as per @sylarna sentiments.

Should I?

I've got a bunch of to dos that I've been procrastinating on...  

Would it be okay that I tick of 7-10 items then I can reward myself witha gift sub ladies?!?!?!


----------



## Saffyra (Jul 23, 2014)

I used the promo for a 3 month  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  I figured why not since I seem to get them every month anyway.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like my box was inducted into newlogistics a couple hours ago, so I think I should receive it Saturday.


----------



## GirlyGirlie (Jul 23, 2014)

I think it's a very nice box.. wish either the Glamglow or the Phillip B. could have been a cosmetic color product. But it's a nice, safe Glossybox, isn't it? ( except for the Glamglow explosion described above- Yikes!)


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 24, 2014)

i finally got a tracking number for slowgisitics. it is in hellbron hebron, ky right now.


----------



## BrierReviewer (Jul 24, 2014)

Finally got mine today! I'm loving the skin inc brightening serum. Also, someone posted the malin + Goetz mojito lip balm is like Vaseline. I can confirm that's a good description. I'm not loving the Mitchell and Peach body cream, the fragrance is way to strong for me, and btw, it smells nothing like peach.


----------



## Kellyannnc (Jul 24, 2014)

I love this box. I'm getting 3, I just can't help myself...lol. I can't get over how much a full size of that body lotion is...wow.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 24, 2014)

I think the Mitchell and Peach fragrance fades quickly when its put on.   This may sound nutso but, I get the scent of spice, cinnamon or something.  But, even that becomes a distant memory a few minutes after application.

I think this is a good box.  I will use everything.  I tried the Philip B which is advertised as having Apple Cider Vinegar.  You can definitely smell it out of the bottle.  However, I have to put a styling crème in my hair so, there was no worries of me smelling like a pickle.   It did a good job of detangling my tangle prone hair.


----------



## Brownnbeauty007 (Jul 24, 2014)

What is back door tracking? I am new to subscribing and waiting on July box.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 24, 2014)

Brownnbeauty007 said:


> What is back door tracking? I am new to subscribing and waiting on July box.


You can do it from the tracking from a previous box. If you want to message me your order number, I can look it up for you.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 24, 2014)

Has there been any different box variations yet (aside from the 3 options of serum)?


----------



## Queennie (Jul 24, 2014)

I have not seen any so far


----------



## Bizgirlva (Jul 24, 2014)

Got my box today, no variations. Got the anti aging serum.


----------



## kchan99 (Jul 24, 2014)

I got my box today, and it seems like there are no variations from the posts on here.


----------



## dash4 (Jul 25, 2014)

No variation in my box either.. I got the same stuff as everyone else.


----------



## sefkhet (Jul 25, 2014)

Has anybody gotten the soothing serum? I got anti-aging, my niece, who I gifted a box to, got brightening.


----------



## Allison H (Jul 26, 2014)

sefkhet said:


> Has anybody gotten the soothing serum? I got anti-aging, my niece, who I gifted a box to, got brightening.


I've seen at least one person on Instagram that received the soothing serum.

I still find it odd that there's not really any box variation, considering GB listed other companies before the boxes started shipping out. Oh well, I'll be happy with what's been offered so far!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 26, 2014)

I got the soothing serum variation today. Of course my ciate nail polish wasn't included (I've never had a promo show up with out requesting it after receiving my box).


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 26, 2014)

I got my box yesterday, they seem like really great products, but this will be my last one, I'm replacing this sub for the Allure sample society box.


----------



## wadedl (Jul 27, 2014)

My box came today! I received the anti aging serum. The apple cider vinegar scent is not bad in the Phillip B. I once got a sample of some apple cider vinegar hair stuff and I just had to rewash my hair, I smelled like a salad. Black Glam Glow, I am out and love the smell. I would not purchase because I don't see much difference in my skin but it smells great and maybe it is ok? Will use lip balm and body cream. This was a great box. Can't wait to try everything!


----------



## dash4 (Jul 28, 2014)

Have ya'll gotten your surveys yet?  I am 100 points away from a free box..and this will put me over hump.

When did they change the gift boxes to $25 per box?  Also, if I want to buy a subscription for someone -- it would cost $25 too.. yet if they just signed up - it is still $21 ..


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 28, 2014)

No Survey's here yet.  

@@dash4 ~ I hope your free box is a great one!

Strange about the gift price being $25.  I suspect they want the $21 price to be a "members" only price.   Seems they are switching up some of the rules a bit.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 28, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Have ya'll gotten your surveys yet?  I am 100 points away from a free box..and this will put me over hump.
> 
> When did they change the gift boxes to $25 per box?  Also, if I want to buy a subscription for someone -- it would cost $25 too.. yet if they just signed up - it is still $21 ..


Wow, that's sad, tightening their belts I suspect, I guess I won't be buying any extra gift boxes.


----------



## Andieking (Jul 28, 2014)

dash4 said:


> Have ya'll gotten your surveys yet?  I am 100 points away from a free box..and this will put me over hump.
> 
> When did they change the gift boxes to $25 per box?  Also, if I want to buy a subscription for someone -- it would cost $25 too.. yet if they just signed up - it is still $21 ..


Gift boxes are $25 now?! Dang, I bought one for my sister on 7/19 and it was still $15 then. That's really not cool.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 28, 2014)

Andieking said:


> Gift boxes are $25 now?! Dang, I bought one for my sister on 7/19 and it was still $15 then. That's really not cool.


I bought two gift orders on ( 7/18) one for my friends birthday gift in a week and another for myself since my birthday is in two weeks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Happy Birthday to me! LOL! Hoping that anti-aging serum will buffer the step up of a number  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MET (Jul 28, 2014)

What a shame that the gift boxes were hiked up by $10 -- especially without notification.  I would have probably purchased a 6 month gift subscription when they had the promotion a week or so ago.  On the plus side, I can definitely save money since I do not anticipate buying many $25 gift boxes.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 28, 2014)

That's so lame. I don't think I will be getting duplicate boxes anymore. I could see them being $21, but $25?

Also with the new cancellation policy, glossybox is seeming less appealing.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello Justine,

Thanks for writing in!

For July, you used the code SUMMER14 to receive 20% off. Unfortunately, our system is unable to accept two codes at the same time, so if you entered CIATE afterwards it would not have been able to apply it to the order.

However, since you have been such a loyal customer, we will send the Ciate polish as a courtesy.

I hope this is helpful!

Sincerely yours,

from GLOSSYBOX

Bleh, hate gb customer service. Emailed them (twice) about not getting ciate nail polish promo and this was their response. I used the promo for 20% off after my box for July had shipped, so this is pretty much an excuse. I didn't mind mistakes.... just own up to them.


----------



## kannikasuki (Jul 28, 2014)

They haven't even bothered to ship mine yet. I checked the back door method and nothing. I didn't even want to re-subscribe for 3 months, they just decided to reactivate my cancelled subscription, and charged me even after I emailed them to cancel.


----------



## LolaJay (Jul 28, 2014)

No shipping for me either. I signed up late this month but uhg. I will also be switching up my GB subscription for Allure Sample Society! I guess after August, though. THANKS A LOT GLOSSYBOX, ya fools! ldlad:


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 29, 2014)

kannikasuki said:


> They haven't even bothered to ship mine yet. I checked the back door method and nothing. I didn't even want to re-subscribe for 3 months, they just decided to reactivate my cancelled subscription, and charged me even after I emailed them to cancel.


oh hell naw! i would've disputed the charges. that's an unauthorized charged in my opinion.


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

My box is out for delivery! It's still July but I feel like it's taken forever compared to everyone else's.


----------



## aweheck (Jul 29, 2014)

Hmmm, now they advertise (email) that August is their Anniversay, a special highlighter cream. Not exactly exciting.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

I just noticed that it looks like they repackaged the M+G balms, or we received a sample size. Here is the product on beautybar (sorry can't resize). It has a regular tube tip instead of a chisel tip (I vastly prefer the chisel tip) and is 10 g instead of 7 g.  



Spoiler


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got an email for the July box. They're still advertising The Aloe Source. Has anyone actually gotten it?



Spoiler



It looks like it would be the Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish.


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 29, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> Just got an email for the July box. They're still advertising The Aloe Source. Has anyone actually gotten it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, they sent that out late last year. I hope people don't get dupes (but I did enjoy the product).

http://www.glossybox.com/glossybox_november_2013


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 29, 2014)

I think the aloe source was a "just in case" product in case they ran outf of something. It was in the November(?) box, so it was left over. I loved that product and works have loved to get another.


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 29, 2014)

Did anyone use the ciate promo? What color did you get?


----------



## Andieking (Jul 29, 2014)

My box is finally out for delivery today...I used the promo code so I'll let you know what color I got (if it's even in there!)



Justine1988 said:


> Did anyone use the ciate promo? What color did you get?


----------



## Isla (Jul 29, 2014)

I just received my box! I used the promo code and received the Ciate nail polish in kitten heels


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 29, 2014)

Just got home and opened my box. I love the Malin+Goetz lip balm. I bought it from Birchbox a couple months ago and love it and I actually like the tube on this one even better. Excited to try the GlamGlow. Disappointed my SkinInc serum was the soothing one because I was definitely hoping for brightening. I sprayed the Philip B. on my tissue paper wad to test it and I definitely smelled the vinegar-ish scent, but it went away as it dried. I'll definitely try it on my hair. It'll be a nice break from the Number 4 Super Comb which I don't like as much as my BP Protect &amp; Detangle. I was excited for the Mitchell &amp; Peach, but that scent doesn't really do a whole lot for me. It's weird how there's no scent name either.

I'm actually super jealous that The Aloe Source replaced the Mitchell &amp; Peach in @@Isla's box! So lucky! I was hoping to get The Aloe Source but didn't really want my Malin+Goetz, Skin Inc or GlamGlow replaced. If I could order another one now with ebates and the Ciate code and get that instead of the lotion plus another shot at the Skin Inc brightening serum plus extras of the lip balm and mask, I'd be pretty stoked. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## lannf (Jul 30, 2014)

Anybody else not able to access their surveys for the July box?  I received it last week and it still says I have no surveys available.


----------



## babiegurl37 (Jul 30, 2014)

I didn't receive that aloe source! Should I have gotten that???


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

Still no survey's here and I am kinda ready to complete the task.  The Glamglow hit the trash can already, almost done with the lotion and a significant dent has been made with everything else.  So, I think I have the most informed feedback that I ever had to give. Those survey's usually taunt me when I haven't had a chance to form an opinion.   This month I am ready for them.  Bring them on!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 30, 2014)

Kookymama said:


> Still no survey's here and I am kinda ready to complete the task.  The Glamglow hit the trash can already, almost done with the lotion and a significant dent has been made with everything else.  So, I think I have the most informed feedback that I ever had to give. Those survey's usually taunt me when I haven't had a chance to form an opinion.   This month I am ready for them.  Bring them on!


I only have 3 of my surveys showing. Kinda weird.


----------



## Kookymama (Jul 30, 2014)

HelpMeSleep said:


> I only have 3 of my surveys showing. Kinda weird.


Well, of course I didn't look today. So, when I saw your post I checked it out. Yes, just the three for me as well.


----------



## CharstarWishes (Jul 30, 2014)

Yup, just checked only 3 surveys are showing for me. I went ahead and did those.


----------



## Andieking (Jul 30, 2014)

I got my box finally, I got the promo Ciate in Kitten Heels which is the same color I got in the April box (lame)

I got the Aloe Source jojoba radiance cleansing polish and not the body lotion, I used it last night and it was quite nice!

Only 3 surveys up for me too! The philip B mist, glamglow, and mojito lip balm.


----------



## SuzB (Jul 30, 2014)

Sorry to be dumb -- what's BG?


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 30, 2014)

SuzB said:


> Sorry to be dumb -- what's BG?


Bergdorf Goodman the upscale department store...Glossybox did a collab with them in June.


----------



## SuzB (Jul 30, 2014)

Thanks!  Still getting the hang of all this.  So far, love two subs, although only received 1 shipment.


----------



## eliu8108 (Jul 30, 2014)

Finally received my box! Got the variation with the Aloe Source Cleansing Polish and Brightening Serum. Really happy that I received the brightening one! Also received the promo Ciate polish.


----------



## Brownnbeauty007 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have not received my box yet. However, thanks to the surveys I know exactly what is in the box. I'm guessing the aloe product is what held my box in the packing stage close to a week.


----------



## quene8106 (Jul 31, 2014)

i got my box in the mail today and i'm surprised that it actually came in july, lol


----------



## mandithomas89 (Jul 31, 2014)

Decided to get another one. Figured $18.25 is worth it for another lip balm (something I actually WILL use up and buy more of), SkinInc serum, GlamGlow mask, Ciate polish, and hopefully The Aloe Source.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Jul 31, 2014)

Has anyone tried sharpening their Sumita Eyeshadow pencil from last month? None of my sharpeners are big enough. If anyone has a suggestion of a sharpener that fits it, I'd appreciate the input!


----------



## Justine1988 (Jul 31, 2014)

http://m.sephora.com/double-pencil-sharpener-P99703?skuId=630509

I'm having the same problem. I think the large makeup forever sharpener should work.



SerpentineBabou said:


> Has anyone tried sharpening their Sumita Eyeshadow pencil from last month? None of my sharpeners are big enough. If anyone has a suggestion of a sharpener that fits it, I'd appreciate the input!


----------



## felicia1995 (Jul 31, 2014)

SerpentineBabou said:


> Has anyone tried sharpening their Sumita Eyeshadow pencil from last month? None of my sharpeners are big enough. If anyone has a suggestion of a sharpener that fits it, I'd appreciate the input!


It fits (snugly) in my Urban Decay Grindhouse and fits with plenty of room to spare in my Lipstick Queen sharpener.

ETA: enough room to spare that it makes it wobbly and a little difficult to use. I wouldn't recommend the Lipstick Queen sharpener except for super huge pencils.


----------



## Bizgirlva (Aug 1, 2014)

panicked said:


> It fits (snugly) in my Urban Decay Grindhouse and fits with plenty of room to spare in my Lipstick Queen sharpener.
> 
> ETA: enough room to spare that it makes it wobbly and a little difficult to use. I wouldn't recommend the Lipstick Queen sharpener except for super huge pencils.


I'm going to second the UD Grind House sharpener.  And I was someone who first saw it was $10, I was like NO FREAKING WAY for sharpener!  But it's worth it.


----------



## felicia1995 (Aug 1, 2014)

Bizgirlva said:


> I'm going to second the UD Grind House sharpener.  And I was someone who first saw it was $10, I was like NO FREAKING WAY for sharpener!  But it's worth it.


Yeah, I agree that $10 is a lot for a sharpener, but it does the best job out of all the sharpeners I own of smoothly sharpening without removing too much product. I'll repurchase for sure if it breaks or gets lost.


----------



## SerpentineBabou (Aug 1, 2014)

Thanks for the advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SuzB (Aug 2, 2014)

Thanks all for patience and advice -- this subscription stuff is HABIT FORMING!


----------



## mandithomas89 (Aug 14, 2014)

My second July box came today! My Skin Inc was the brightening serum and instead of the lotion, I got the Aloe Source stuff. Exactly what I was hoping for. Keeping everything except the second Philip B. detangler.


----------

